# Plant ID please...



## pepetj (Oct 2, 2008)

I got a few specimens of this plant from a local source. This guy growths some wild collected specimens but also some he gets from other sources (e.g. imported plants).








I've managed to adapt them quite well to low-mid light both in CO2 and non-CO2 soft/acidic water.








The white ruler is a 6 inch one I borrowed from my daughter. Pics are not the best but hopefully will suffice for you to help me out. Leaves show a beautiful red coloration that darkens as it grows. I haven't kept them long enough to estimate maximum height and width yet.

Thank you for you help here

Pepetj
Santo Domingo


----------



## ValorG (Dec 23, 2007)

I can't help you with the identification but just wanted to say, cute ruler.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Looks like this:
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...ls.php?id=96&category=genus&spec=Cryptocoryne


----------

